# Very funny dead pan trapeze act



## Jillaroo (Nov 21, 2013)

Cool Very funny die maiers trapeze act
This is so funny they are so dead pan and the costumes are funny as well

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eor9b_WANEs


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 21, 2013)

Is it as funny as first time you posted it?  Cos I luvved that one.


----------



## Casper (Nov 21, 2013)

_*Can't get that link Jilly its telling me its currently unavailable.:what:*_


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 21, 2013)

Here 'tis on youtube.  That Facebook link has crashed.  Jilly you may want to edit it with direct Youtube link.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 21, 2013)

_Thank you Di it wasn't a crash hot video the original, i should have done the same and got the good one, they are very funny aren't they, her trying to remain a lady  was so funny_


----------



## Sid (Nov 22, 2013)

Funny with a capital F


----------

